# Auxiliary Highspeed spindle



## stefang (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Folks,

once again, all my current projects came to a stop, because I wanted to build a tool (to build other tools, that will build other tools, ...you know the drill  )

This time its Jerry Howells Highspeed Spindle:
http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/bookshelf/millspindle.htm?47,17

I ordered the plans, and started building...this is the result:






I modified the design to accept the small steel collets from the Proxxon Micro-Powertools (Almost like the Dremel ones, but made of hardened steel and ground)






Fits into a 20mm collet, the motor is a cheap size 540 Type, but I am looking for a DC Servo with a bit more grunt.

Tested it with an ATX Pc powersupply, works great for engraving and endmills smaller 2mm.

Here a short video (bit blurry):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1c8CW6EhMQ[/ame]

And the result:





(If you wonder, "CNC-Ecke" (cnc-corner) is a german forum about cnc/manual machining...)

greetings
Stefan


----------



## ariz (Apr 20, 2010)

hi stefan, very well done job there

I like this tool, my mill doesn't go over 1500 rpm and this one seems to be a neat solution to overcome the problem

another tool on the neverending list of 'to do'


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, Stefan. Looks good and works great.
Thank you for the video!

Dean


----------



## VINC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Stefang, listen to an engine that you used, what equipment did you get it from? Hello Vincent.


----------



## stefang (May 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot 



> another tool on the neverending list of 'to do'



Yeah, but this thing can be done in one evening 



> listen to an engine that you used, what equipment did you get it from?



The motor? It is a store bought motor, generally used in rc cars, cordless powertools, hairdryers, etc..

greetings
Stefan


----------



## RichD (May 29, 2010)

Nice job Stefan!
My Dremel pantograph uses what looks like the same chuck. I don't use it often but when I want to I can do small detail stuff. With the CNC you have there's no limit to what you can do other than yor imagination.
Regards,
Rich


----------

